# Moving to Voula



## Voula bound (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

Next month, for work reasons, we are relocating to Voula. I am taking my 2 labradors who are my running partners. I am interested to continue this exercise each morning but dont really know where good runs are. 

I have run along the water but there were so many strays my girls would be a little worried.

Are there any parks or good quite beaches where I could take them?

Also any other information about Voula ie shopping, sport clubs...on the understanding that I have no Greek at all (but willing to learn)

Thanks

Kathy


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Voula bound said:


> Hello,
> 
> Next month, for work reasons, we are relocating to Voula. I am taking my 2 labradors who are my running partners. I am interested to continue this exercise each morning but dont really know where good runs are.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy - I'm visiting from the Spain Forum! I can't advise you re. Voula, but have trained dogs for many years (my serious hobby..!) and did bring one with me, on moving to Spain. I would suggest, very strongly, that you buy an ultrasonic _'dog deterrent_' device in the UK and carry it with you, whenever out with your own dogs! 

I can vouch for the model produced and sold by the British company listed on the link below - in fact, it's been sold to professional workers at home and abroad. I discovered it through reading a series of guidebooks for walkers in Spain - the device had proved very useful to the authors, when encountering 'stock- guardian' dogs in remote areas! of course, there will be other brands, but do make sure you pick one which has professional endorsement - and test it before you need to use it! 
Dazer Ultrasonic Dog Deterrent

As a dog lover, I know, from experience, that this device does not harm any dog - it simply stops dogs from getting too close, because they hate the sound! It's directional, so won't affect your own dogs, if at your side 

BTW, please could I also urge you to ensure that you're fully aware of the appalling condition 'Bloat', its symptoms and treatment, prior to leaving for Greece? 

Several years ago, my own GSD ***** almost died after drinking a large bowl of water too quickly, following exercise on a warm UK Summer's day! Certain breeds, inc. Labs. are susceptible - and you'd need fast access to an excellent vet. if symptoms occurred. My dog was on the operating table just 45 minutes after her distress was first noted - we were so lucky to live in a city with a Veterinary Hospital, but, still, it was a week before we could be certain she'd survive! 

The international expertise on this condition was, at that time located in Pardhue University, USA. Do _google_ their site for 'Bloat' info. There used to be a list of _'do's __and 'don'ts_ ' for dog owners wishing to try to save their dogs from this horrific condition - I hope it's still available. Some of its advice was contrary to that of other 'experts', but was based on solid research. It became my 'Bible' and I've been evangelical on this issue, ever since…!

Basically, for prevention, it's hugely important for dogs, in warm/hot weather, to drink water, little and often - not to wait 'till the end of a walk, when they're likely to gulp down far too much! Of course, food eaten fast, or too soon before, or after, exercise can also trigger 'Bloat'. Sadly, many dog owners seem entirely unaware of the risks!

We expats. certainly love to travel and to live in far-flung locations, don't we? As dog owners, we try to ensure that our beloved pets would have access to trusted veterinarians, in case of emergency. In my own dog's case, we needed immediate access to transport; to have memorised directions to the Veterinary Hospital, so as to take the shortest possible route - and to have copied down the 'out of hours' contact number, in advance, so that the operation could begin, as soon as we got her there, late on a Saturday evening! 

I'm fully aware that access to such a facility would be impossible for many dog owners in Greece - but, rudimentary treatment by an inexperienced Vet. would not have ended my dog's agony, nor have saved her life! I know that many American Military dogs are now operated upon, in advance of deployment, to prevent Bloat's life-threatening effect - I'd pay for the same, if I were planning to live with my particular breed of dog, far from highly experienced and well-resourced Veterinarians!

Good luck with your move - I hope you and your Labs. enjoy your new home and find several safe running routes, before very long.

GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi again - I just read through my previous post and realised that the correct term for a female dog, in English, has been 'bleeped out' and a series of asterisks substituted…! I now recall the same having happened to a post of mine, once before, on the Spain forum - how maddening, LOL!

GC


----------



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

Running with dogs is a little tricky in Greece, My dogs have educated several while they themselves were still on the lead.

near Voula is the old airport (Glifada) if i have the right Voula, check it out on the map, go through the main entrance bear right past the basket ball courts and follow the ring road anticlockwise in to the airport, the security is unlikely to stop you at the gates, as there is a lot of public access with the RC plane clubs.
Its probably the only place in Greece that you can safely take a run as such (after you figured out a route round the old Olympic facilitie) with a dog.

Failing that there are some routes above glifada but most are rough roads & unless your used to cross country you will turn an ankle fast in Greece once off the beaten track.

All greek dogs understand rocks being thrown at them, (you dont have to hit them)
An ultra sonic device will do jack to a dog thats got so many ticks & mites filling its ears.

Im not too sure why GUAPACHICA felt the need to go in to so much detail on bloat as there is no more risk associated with bringing your dogs to Greece.

A simple link on the topic would have been sufficient
Bloat/Twisted Stomach ? What You Know Can Save Your Dog?s Life

But you do need to be aware of kala-aza when keeping dogs in Greece.
Leishmaniasis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Brace yourself.. thanks to Bangladesh Greece is further up the 3rd world list than it should really be!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Gerkin said:


> Running with dogs is a little tricky in Greece, My dogs have educated several while they themselves were still on the lead.
> 
> All greek dogs understand rocks being thrown at them, (you dont have to hit them)
> An ultra sonic device will do jack to a dog thats got so many ticks & mites filling its ears.
> ...


Hi - I'd better respond to your points, out of courtesy, hadn't I?

*Firstly*, the ultra-sonic device I'd recommended (I have no link to the company concerned, nor do I sell the product or gain financially from its endorsement), has been tested, successfully, in various countries and in wild terrain, often used against large dogs living outdoors -I'm sure that some of these animals would have suffered from infestations of sheep ticks and/or mites! 

*Secondly*, I offered the advice because dogs from cooler Northern climes are very likely to suffer from the much higher Greek temperatures, especially when being exercised at a run! This could result in the dogs feeling impelled to rehydrate, at speed - and therefore, to gulp down any water provided, with a subsequent risk of Bloat, should air has been ingested, alongside! (Of course, the same could occur if food were eaten rapidly, shortly before or after exercise!). The responsibility lies with the owner, to ensure that 'little and often' is the norm, in each case!

As my own experience of living in Spain (and logic) tell me, searing temperatures can cause much stress in dogs (they cannot sweat, like humans, to reduce their internal temps) so they obviously need to drink water to assist body cooling. That is why your assertion that 'there is no more risk in bringing your dog to Greece' is, IMO, incorrect.

*Thirdly*, I gave an extended description of my own dog's (near fatal) experience of Bloat because I hoped that, in providing such detail, I might cause owners of 'at risk' breeds to understand the potentially horrific consequences of this condition - and to take real care to protect their own pets from such suffering - and, even, death! 

I also wished to highlight the incredibly limited time-frame in which, if a dog's life is to be saved, the owner must first recognise the major symptoms, alert the Vet.(whose contact details, inc. 'out of hours, are always to hand..!) and get their pet to the clinic/operating theatre - before the stomach lining begins to die from lack of oxygen, which can occur up to a week after the dog's been operated upon and sent home, apparently recovered..!

I know parts of Greece relatively well, after many holidays there, so am well aware that expert Veterinary assistance might be unavailable without a lengthy journey, by road - or even from an island by boat A dog with 'Bloat' symptoms would be very likely to die, if not taken immediately to an appropriate clinic. 

I can tell you, having had first hand experience - that transporting your beloved pet, knowing her only chance of survival depends upon your accessing expert help ASAP, whilst she lies, groaning in agony behind you in the car, is incredibly traumatic! So, I'm hoping to spread the word here about 'Bloat' - to try to spare other dogs and their human companions from such a ghastly experience. 

Bye,
GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi again - sorry, but I had noticed an error and was 'editing' it prior to re-posting when I was 'timed out'! 
So, please can you bear with me, as I post, here, the correct wording of the sentence concerned. Thank you.
GC

''... before the stomach lining begins to die from lack of oxygen - which could result in sudden death, if undetected, up to a week after the dog's been operated upon, apparently successfully'' - and sent home to recover!''


----------



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there! Firstly, an in-advance welcome to Greece - even if the move was not so voluntary as it is work-related, I expect you'll really love it here. As a local to the area you'll be moving (well, quite close, I live in Kavouri/Vouliagmeni) I thought I could give you some tips as I only recently moved here (4 months ago) so everything is still quite fresh to me! Firstly I recommend the coastline of Kavouri for walking your dog - I often frequent this beach and see many native Greeks doing exactly that; t's a lovely stretch and it's nice to have a little refreshing sea spray in the air too. Also not many stray dogs along that area (they avoid areas with quite a few people), at least not during the day time, I would still say to keep your dogs on a leash as there are other dogs being walked in the area and it is always safest. Oh and for vets I recommend the Mega Pet City in Glyfada it's not too far and they have an excellent service, though I haven't tested this on larger animals they've been very good thus far with my small animals.

Shopping wise it depends on your interests! Glyfada has an excellent array of shops in its center and is about 15-20mins away from where you will be, for general shopping at least. For grocery shopping the main ones that come to mind are Carrefour, LiDL and Basilopoulos (huge range at this one, but toward the more expensive end), you will also find little kiosks all over the place for stocking up on some smaller items.

I'm afraid I can't really help you out much with sports clubs but as the months are getting warmer it's an excellent idea to go for a run outside. There are also quite a few advertised all over the place - one along the road running alongside the beach (Poseidonos Avenue) I know of and another via the main road (Vouliagmenis Avenue) though I can't say if they are good or not! For food if you like your junk food I recommend Amam burger, Goody's (if you haven't tried one!), Euriali (amazing souvlaki place) the addresses should all be find-able online. There are also plenty of good places to go out - my advice is to go and sample them! There is also an Irish pub named Kil-Kenny (or something to that like) in Glyfada if you're feeling a bit home-sick and want to be able to potentially meet other expats or be able to talk in English to staff without miscommunication!

Hmm what else, there will be a lot of strays around, cats and dogs alike and Greek people are often not kind to said strays so they shouldn't be too keen on coming close anyway (particularly if you have your dogs with you). I advise you do the whole "tourist experience" and go to all the hot destinations in central Athens (I advise taking the metro to get there, Agios Dimitrios will probably be the closest) as it really makes you appreciate the culture you've stepped into. Greek people are very friendly and love to celebrate - there will be a lot of holidays you've never heard of - they are however quite religious and it's good to be respectful of that.

Oh and beware the political "party" Golden Dawn, while I haven't had any problems with them (they mostly have problems with illegal immigrants and non-EU citizens) they are crude, racist and violent for the most part and you should avoid any confrontations with them where possible. It is very hard to get by here as not many people speak English (though the younger generations are far more likely to be able to communicate with you) but there are a lot of facilities should you wish to extend your Greek learning. Also you will find a lot of beggars/poor in Athens selling counterfiet products that will break within an hour or will try to force you to give them money in various ways, you'll find these walking around everywhere and often at traffic lights - I know this is very hard to adjust to being British myself and quite unused to the situation but you will adjust to it in time. If you ever decide to explore Athens itself avoid the municipalities Ommonia, Metaxurgio and areas near there, they are quite rough and seedy, fine for visiting during the day, but AVOID them during the night. The best thing you can do is to make friends with other likeminded Greeks in the area, they will be able to tell you the best places to go and show you all the hidden gems of Athens (there are many!).

Phew, think I covered it all, all-in-all Greece is a beautiful, warm country and I personally love it and think you will too!


----------



## Voula bound (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies. Very helpful. My daughter is a tennis player so we spend quite a bit of time in Florida where dogs suffer from Bloat. Their answer is to place iceblocks in the water dish so they can not drink to fast.

I followed up on Leishmaniasis and found out there is a vaccine. 3 jabs are given over a period of 9 weeks. We are still in London waiting for their last jab. 

Kassandra I love Kavouri area. There are tennis courts nearby I'm hoping to have a hit at.

We have travelled and been expats for 23 years, here in the UK, and Asia. (I'm Australian) Greece and learning Greek might be a step too far. 

Thanks again.

Kathy


----------



## ombre (Apr 16, 2013)

Try the Voula-Kavouri road which runs alongside the coastline. Most people use that part of Voula for jogging.


----------



## lostworld69 (Jun 19, 2013)

any updates on moving to voula?


----------

